# Eagle nest cam



## Pudsey_Bear

Click here, 

There are a few interuptions for advertising, but only for 15 seconds at a time.


----------



## motormouth

Makes watching a tree sparrow in our camera nest box a bit boring.  
What a beautiful bird, the eagle that is.


----------



## peedee

Quite fascinating watching yesterday but I think the chicks have blotted their copy books...err... I mean camera today. I wonder what will happen now?

peedee


----------



## peedee

Been looking at it on and off and I think it is actually snowing where this cam is! :?

peedee

PS yes definitely snow obscuring the lens, could just make out both birds were on the next earlier. One of the three chicks was much smaller than the other two, hope it survives. Some facts about Bald Eagles are >here<
Didn't know they nested when it was so cold?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peedee said:


> Been looking at it on and off and I think it is actually snowing where this cam is! :?
> 
> peedee
> 
> PS yes definitely snow obscuring the lens, could just make out both birds were on the next earlier. One of the three chicks was much smaller than the other two, hope it survives. Some facts about Bald Eagles are >here<
> Didn't know they nested when it was so cold?


I thought they were sea eagles as they were eating fish.


----------



## peedee

The nest is in Decorah, Iowa, USA more detail >here<

peedee

PS Note for a mod can this thread be moved to Nature Watch please ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some recorded footage


----------



## peedee

They survied the snow storm and the snow has all gone now. Looks to be a sunny day and there is plenty of food being delivered.

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

peedee said:


> They survied the snow storm and the snow has all gone now. Looks to be a sunny day and there is plenty of food being delivered.
> 
> peedee


I looked in early this morning and was worried one of the chicks might freeze to death, the sitting bird was huddled against the cold wind, but one of the chicks was quite a way out of shelter and warmth.

all seem ok now though


----------



## an99uk

*Nature watch*



peedee said:


> The nest is in Decorah, Iowa, USA more detail >here<
> 
> peedee
> 
> PS Note for a mod can this thread be moved to Nature Watch please ?


Your wish is my command. done


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Nature watch*



an99uk said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nest is in Decorah, Iowa, USA more detail >here<
> 
> peedee
> 
> PS Note for a mod can this thread be moved to Nature Watch please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command. done
Click to expand...

Ta, I didn't know we had one, but glad we have.


----------



## peedee

Kev, 
The reason I asked for it to be moved was ff it was left in "Off Topic" the thread would disappear in 30 days if no one posted to it. 

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I only put it in thee as I didn't know where else to put it.

They were out on their own again last night.

It's only us two watching any way by the look of this thread.


----------



## peedee

Maybe.... but the counter indicating numbers of world wide viewers sometimes exceeds 120,000. Never seen it go below 21,000.  

peedee


----------



## ambegayo

*Nature Watch- BoldEagle*

I am watching  bit embarrased as I thought they were the nest in Scotland :? Something on the tele this last week about eagles in Scotland- or am I confusing with som other bird :?: 
Wendy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't stop watching them, it's amazing to see one of the Eagles come in to land on the nest with food for the Eaglets.


----------



## peedee

*Re: Nature Watch- BoldEagle*



ambegayo said:


> I am watching  bit embarrased as I thought they were the nest in Scotland :? Something on the tele this last week about eagles in Scotland- or am I confusing with som other bird :?:
> Wendy


There are Sea Eagles in Scotland and they are the same family as the Bald Eagle. Dunno what the subtle differences are.

I like the way they change the viewing angle from day today, good shots of the whole nest today. Two days ago someone was panning around the nest and occasionally zooming in on the chicks. You could quite clearly see the surrounding country side, cattle fields to the left of camera and a river almost directly below right with a road bridge.

peedee


----------



## peedee

*Re: Nature Watch- BoldEagle*



peedee said:


> There are Sea Eagles in Scotland and they are the same family as the Bald Eagle. Dunno what the subtle differences are.
> 
> peedee


Would appear from the RSPB site they do not have such a pronounced white head. More on Sea Eagles in Scotland >here<

peedee


----------



## peedee

Chicks much more active and steady on their feet now. Now about 5 weeks old and beginning to lose their downy feathers. Could be off in 4 or so weeks?

peedee


----------



## bognormike

just as an aside, here's the link to the Chichester Cathedral Peregrines, including live web cam link to the new fledglings

http://www.chichesterperegrines.co.uk/


----------



## peedee

Thanks Mike something else to keep an eye on now and again. I see they are to be featured on Country File on Sunday 22nd.

peedee


----------



## bognormike

peedee said:


> Thanks Mike something else to keep an eye on now and again. I see they are to be featured on Country File on Sunday 22nd.
> 
> peedee


they are real stars round here! They have been together for about 10 years now, and have brought up lots of broods, but have been challenged this year for their prime position - speculation is whether they may be turfed out by younger ones next year (possibly son / daughter?). Rich pickings around town of lazy pigeons 8)


----------

